# Newbie, Pembury



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello ladies, I have just joined the board today and have been reading some previous posts and the board seems a great help and support network.

I am under pembury hospital and it looks like I will get my one free go of IVF there, I really like the consultant.  First step though is a laparoscopy as something is wrong with my left tube and may have to be removed, I was due to have the op on Thursday which was organised at short notice as consultant wants to see what the problem is but sadly my sister has died and the funeral was on Thursday so not sure when the op is now, no theatre time before April due to lack of budgets!!  I have been told there are 2 other urgent ladies who need to be seen so fingers crossed I won't have to wait till April.

Is anyone else under Pembury?  If the IVF doesn't work we have decided to have a private go and use the South East Fertility clinic, has anyone else used it?  No stats available yet as the clinic has only been open a year or so.

I look forward to getting to know you lovely.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there 

Welcome to Fertility Friends  

I don't think there's a thread already for Pembury but am hoping that my post will bump up yours for others to see and someone at Pembury will reply   I am sure there are a few girls who have had treatment there, just can't think who right now   

Good luck   

Rachel x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Springbride

I have been at Pembury - many, many times.  Recently seen Gynae Mark Wilcox who seems trusted.

Not sure how you are getting your free go there tho.

They referred me to Barts for mine, altho. I was on their waiting list for a long time cos the contract was out to tender and the SEFG, Nuffield were hoping to get it but Barts won it.

I was at SEFG before Barts and have just had an appt to go back to them.

I can't really fault SEFG - caring, attentive, time is yours and they know your name and notes!  You do have to consider the costs tho.  They have started to collect a few stats which are on their webpage - www.sefg.co.uk

I am not sure how it went but they started a Kent Infertility Support Grp - first meet was on the 9th.

Good luck with fighting for that op - I currently have probs too and may need a Lap - waiting for Day 1 so I can be scanned in the hope of seeing things more clearly - but am also aware of op delay.

Sorry to hear about your sis's death - I hope it wasn't sudden.

Keep in touch, cos we must be miles apart.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,

Just thought I would quickly add that I am also in Kent, but I'm at The Chaucer Hospital in Canterbury under Mr Evans. I cannot recommend highly enough I saw him on NHS beofre going private too). I am due to start IVF in mid-March. But all my experiences so far of the chaucer have been positive.

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Twinkle

Thanks for reminding me about the Chaucer.

When I was chasing Pembury Gynae Sec beg, last yr for my whereabouts on a IVF list - which hosp.  She told me no hosp, cos she had a list on her desk which she was stockpiling awaiting the contract outcome.

When SEFG lost she said I would be off to the Chaucer, Canterbury - so I was surprised to get a letter from Barts - when I spoke to her she said it was down to PCT funding she hadn't realised I was funded by Sussex.

Sue


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your posts, I really appreciate you taking the time to answer.

This is all rather new to me, not the ttc but fertility problems.  I had a scan over a month go and a problem was spotted, all very traumatic, I burst into tears as my sister was dying with cancer and my Mum is also terminally ill and was scarred the mass seen was the "c" word, the nurse wasn't sure herself.  Silly I know but I have been running on emotional overdrive for the past few months.  Long story short, nurse took scan to Mr Wilcox (who I was due to see the following week) and he checked with his collague and looks like I have a dilated ovary??  I was lucky that Mr Wilcox saw me then and there and I really found him helpful and positive.

Dh had low sp count (but has gone back to normal on last test) and with my problems I was told IVF would probably be the route we have to go.  I assumed IVF would be at Pembury but guess by what is being said that IVF isn't done at Pembury?  See lots to learn.

I have found out today that I have been fitted in for lap on 9th March and if possible the treatment will be carried out then. I am dreading it but really relieved to have a date to find out what is really wrong.  

I will be using this board a lot in the months to come as I have so many questions.  

Sue, I hope you get your lap booked soon.  If you are referred for IVF from PEmbury do you go to Barts now?  Or has SEFC won the contract back if you have got an app there.  Mind you Barts would be a lot easier for me to get to than Canterbury.  

I am going to have a good look at the website now, thank you for posting it for me.

I am in Sevenoaks so not far away...........

Big thanks once again ladies.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Springbride - so sorry to hear about the traumatic, emotional time you are going through.  One word of advice is that IVF & IF itself is v. emotional, stressful and upsetting - so do really question yourself and your DH - if you are strong enough to go through IVF/IF and deal with the death of your sister and worry with your mum.

If you do want to go ahead - just make sure that your relationship with DH is strong and keeping talking to each other esp. with all your concerns.

I've been through a lot - but I'm not sure I could have coped with family crisis as well - but it may keep you going.

If you are being referred from Pembury for IVF it will depend on your PCT - I understand that Kent people go to Canterbury and Sussex girls go to Barts - it seems you have no choice, because it is whom has the contract for that Trust.  If you are going private you can shop around and go wherever you wish.

I prob. shouldn't say this but I would give in quietly and go to Canterbury - it's a private hosp compared to Barts and whilst I haven't heard anything about Canterbury it must be a whole lot nicer than the Barts experience.  Personally if I could have done I would have chosen Canterbury and even found somewhere to stay.

Mr Wilcox is a lovely man - and I am so pleased you have been treated quickly wonder how he found the money (things have changed a lot since I started at Pembury - when it was a case of come back in 6 months time and we will review).  His private colleague Mr Rimington who does most of the IVF is even nicer.

I was at SEFG privately and then my NHS offer at Barts came up and now I am back at SEFG privately.

As for my Lap - I don't know yet I need a Day 1 scan in the next few days - so they can see what is happening before a decision is made whether I have a Lap or take meds.    Fortunately, I have been able to arrange this with the IVF team otherwise I am still waiting for my GP's letter referring me to Pembury.

Take care - this board is great for q's & a's

Sue


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Sue sorry your ttc journey has been a long one and you have had to go through so much..........

I appreciate your advice, at the moment I am taking one day at a time.  I do know it wasn't easy getting the theatre time but I understand there are 3 urgent ladies who need to be seen me being one of them, hence the waiting hasn't been long. Thank you re the advice re Canterbury and Barts.

We will give it at least one private try and my gut feeling at the moment is SEFC, I will read with interest how you get on and wish you buckets of luck for your next go.


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi again,

I'm not trying to swing your decision at all, but I do have first had experience of the Chaucer. So I just wanted to let you know that the Chaucer is lovely - it is a small private hospital on the outskirts of Canterbury - very easy to get to. It is more like a hotel inside, than a hospital. The staff are all so attentive, they have all the time in the world for you - either at appointments or on the phone (there is always a nurse on call out of hours also). Mr Evans is brilliant - he is honest, straightforward and very thorough.

Good luck whatever you choose.

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Springbride

Just wanted to say hope your lap went well on the 9th - and they didn't find anything to awful and whatever they found they are dealing with.

Obviously, you are feeling a wee bit sore at the mo. and regretting the Lap cos you went in feeling ok.  I know I do everytime.

Hopefully, treatment will start for you v. soon.

Sue


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi

Just looking to find any advice about the chaucer hospital i may go there for treatment 
i also may need egg donation due to high oestradiol levels.

has anyone had this type of treatment


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for asking how the lap went, seems a long time ago, well two af's anyway..........  The Op wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and not that much pain afterwards but the last 2 af's have been very painful, so the strong painkillers have come in handy!  I was diagnosed with extensive endo of the left tube and a large cyst which was drained from the left hand side.

I had the follow up app last week (26th April) and I am now officially on the IVF journey!!  Mr Wilcox has recommended me to the Chaucer hospital, so guess I will have to wait 3 months for our app.  Appreciated the feedback on the Chaucer, I have read mixed feedback and the stats aren't that great - or is that just for the older ladies?  As this is my free go I will try the Chaucer but if we go private we'll probably have a look around for somewhere else and easier to get to.


----------

